
Ask HN: Anyone else get dizzy when scrolling? - gressquel
I get dizzy for half a second, this happens when I scroll down a page and I unexpectedly reach the end of the page and it won&#x27;t scroll down anymore.<p>It feels like the brain considers the mouse as an extension of the limbs, in a way it prepares the vision for the scroll. And when it doesnt scroll it becomes confused.<p>Anyone else experiencing this?
======
techjuice
I am not a doctor, but if I saw you starting to get dizzy and you were sitting
next to me at work or in a coffee shop I would be very concerned for you and
ask if you need medical assistance. I would recommend talking to your doctor
about that, it is not normal to get dizzy when scrolling. There could be an
underlying problem that you have not had diagnosed yet, but it is best for the
doctor to test you out.

------
rhn_mk1
I met someone who gets dizzy playing 3D games. I'd be concerned, but
apparently it's not unheard of.

